# (Creep pics) Just got back from Walmart, saw so many ugly short manlet mexicans with white girls



## Amnesia (Jun 17, 2022)

There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below

One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal


The girl facially was pretty cute, shes a lil thick and my phone makes everything darker for some reason, she actually had medium to light brown hair and whiter skin


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 19642 (Jun 17, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


He looks NT though, try taking mushrooms bro it helped me be more NT for a few weeks after


----------



## Slayer (Jun 17, 2022)

@isis_Bleach


----------



## heightface (Jun 17, 2022)

Girl looks ug


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Jun 17, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


Lifemogged by a recessed ethnic manlet


----------



## thereallegend (Jun 17, 2022)

My latino manlet amigo somehow manages to pull MTB/HTBs despite him being overweight with a maturing hairline.

NTpill

Maybe it's Oofy Doofy too


----------



## aBetterMii (Jun 17, 2022)

Damn house prices are as expensive as they are and youre letting this guy live rent free! Generousity of Amnesia is incredible <3


----------



## 2d v2 (Jun 17, 2022)

Ive been saying this for months was the case, retards of this forum said I am coping and making it up. Thanks for creeping so i dont have to wreck my personal ego/mindset

getting laid is so easily in 2022.


----------



## Mik (Jun 17, 2022)

That place looks oddly familiar


----------



## thereallegend (Jun 17, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Ive been saying this for months was the case, retards of this forum said I am coping and making it up. Thanks for creeping so i dont have to wreck my personal ego/mindset
> 
> getting laid is so easily in 2022.


When ur ugly you have to compensate by overcommitting 

could be a reason why you see ugly dudes with girls in public

chad doesn't need to simp that hard / he literally orders them from tinder to his house


----------



## 2d v2 (Jun 17, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> When ur ugly you have to compensate by overcommitting
> 
> could be a reason why you see ugly dudes with girls in public
> 
> chad doesn't need to simp that hard / he literally orders them from tinder to his house


no they don't, another dumbass with no experience of reality of life. Ive known dozens of chads, they say theyve gotten laid from tineder but just a few times, its always the same thing. I see through the lies, they dont use tinder.

Yet weve gone out to clubs, now i see them getting numbers and i am getting numbers too because I am htn or chadlite

*HORNY BABES WALK AROUND COLLEGE CAMPUS AND GO OUT IN PUBLIC, THEY DONT SIT AROUND WATCHING TV BECAUSE GIRLS DONT LIKE SITTING AROUND

FCKING LISTEN MY MAN, THIS ADVICE WILL HELP U.*


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Jun 17, 2022)

They were obviously all high ranking Mexican Cartel members


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 17, 2022)

@Zer0/∞ Female Gaze.


----------



## Telemachus (Jun 17, 2022)

well yeah, blackpill is a theory developed by people who aren't very social. looks matter but only to a point.


----------



## Patient A (Jun 17, 2022)

Western civilisation is collapsing. 

America is collapsing. 

Soon there will be massive food shortages. 

Expect nigger spic riots in your city. 

It is over


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Jun 17, 2022)

Brutal,you must live in California or Texas, I never see Mexicans hardly


----------



## Patient A (Jun 17, 2022)

California is a globohomo central state. 

If you said you saw white women getting fucked by dogs in public parks while niggers watched smoking weed and cheering I wouldn’t be surprised 

American collapse is imminent


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jun 17, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


Escorts probably


----------



## OldRooster (Jun 17, 2022)

she looks like a chubby mexican. Not uncommon for Mexican women in US to dye their hair blonde


----------



## alien (Jun 17, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Ive been saying this for months was the case, retards of this forum said I am coping and making it up. Thanks for creeping so i dont have to wreck my personal ego/mindset
> 
> getting laid is so easily in 2022.


How the fuck are guys able to do this? Tinder/Bumble/etc. are so fucking hard. But I have like no friends. And when I used to have a social circle, no one would like introduce me to single women. My family never thinks to set me up with anyone. It's fucked.


----------



## 2d v2 (Jun 17, 2022)

alien said:


> How the fuck are guys able to do this? Tinder/Bumble/etc. are so fucking hard. But I have like no friends. And when I used to have a social circle, no one would like introduce me to single women. My family never thinks to set me up with anyone. It's fucked.


THEY. DONT. USE. TINDER.

TINDER IS FUCKING WORTHLESS< WHY DOES EVERYONE WORSHIP THIS SHIT APP ON THIS SITE?

NO ONE ACTUALLY USES IT, I NEVER SEE "I MET SO AND SO ON TINDER" NO ONES MET SHIT ON THIS AP SINCE LIKE 2015.

TInder is a scam in 2022. Everyone goes in public


----------



## Ekil73_YT (Jun 17, 2022)

Just be mexican manlet theory. I will get leg shortening surgery, tanmax, and get race transition to slay!


----------



## VedicAryan33 (Jun 17, 2022)

I have yet too see a high IQ blackpiller, they misinterpret data and apply certain observed tendency's in intersexual selection to an entire population and purport it as 'scientific' and call examples of ugly males with women, 'exceptions', despite the principle of *Falsifiability*, in which if we cannot verify that every couple is hypergamous, we simply point out an example where a couple isn't. This is why the blackpill is utterly stupid, its only an observed tendency for women to prefer taller and good looking males, not an axiom.


----------



## alien (Jun 17, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> THEY. DONT. USE. TINDER.
> 
> TINDER IS FUCKING WORTHLESS< WHY DOES EVERYONE WORSHIP THIS SHIT APP ON THIS SITE?
> 
> ...


How do I find a gf? Because this Tinder/Bumble/etc. shit isn't working out for me


----------



## P4fivee (Jun 17, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> My latino manlet amigo somehow manages to pull MTB/HTBs despite him being overweight with a maturing hairline.
> 
> NTpill
> 
> Maybe it's Oofy Doofy too


Yeah I’ve yet to meet a spic that’s autistic


----------



## Copeful (Jun 17, 2022)

VedicAryan33 said:


> I have yet too see a high IQ blackpiller, they misinterpret data and apply certain observed tendency's in intersexual selection to an entire population and purport it as 'scientific' and call examples of ugly males with women, 'exceptions', despite the principle of *Falsifiability*, in which if we cannot verify that every couple is hypergamous, we simply point out an example where a couple isn't. This is why the blackpill is utterly stupid, its only an observed tendency for women to prefer taller and good looking males, not an axiom.


greycel moment


----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jun 18, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> THEY. DONT. USE. TINDER.
> 
> TINDER IS FUCKING WORTHLESS< WHY DOES EVERYONE WORSHIP THIS SHIT APP ON THIS SITE?
> 
> ...


It's the only way to get laid with no social circle


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Jun 18, 2022)

I hate threads like this because every response is pharma grade copium


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 18, 2022)

I see this in Mexifornia all the time. If you're non-NT as a spic it's over.


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 18, 2022)

P4fivee said:


> Yeah I’ve yet to meet a spic that’s autistic


----------



## 2d v2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> I hate threads like this because every response is pharma grade copium


you hate this thred becuase it tells you to move out of your mom's basement


----------



## Patient A (Jun 18, 2022)

VedicAryan33 said:


> I have yet too see a high IQ blackpiller, they misinterpret data and apply certain observed tendency's in intersexual selection to an entire population and purport it as 'scientific' and call examples of ugly males with women, 'exceptions', despite the principle of *Falsifiability*, in which if we cannot verify that every couple is hypergamous, we simply point out an example where a couple isn't. This is why the blackpill is utterly stupid, its only an observed tendency for women to prefer taller and good looking males, not an axiom.


Joined Tuesday at 3:04 AM

Welcome to looksmax 2022


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 18, 2022)

Imagine what they must feel when you walk by them with your 6PSL face


----------



## jfcage (Jun 18, 2022)

Not surprising. California probably has the most interracial couples per capita on Earth. White men - Asian women, Latino men - white women couples are the most common


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 18, 2022)

Broo that was me stalking youuu . Also I'm 5'10 without lifts . Not manlet 🤮









Brutal . I got heightmogged by amnesia when we met . Gtfinh with pics inside


I secretly visited amnesia today but guess what I'm 5'10 barefoot and this nigga heightmogged me with his 4inch lifts😢. He's 6'2 with the shoes on .... Very brutal . Over for me. Someone give me lifefuel plssss . We went to the club and all the girls literally go to him coz he's a heightmogger...




looksmax.org


----------



## Patient A (Jun 18, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Not surprising. California probably has the most interracial couples per capita on Earth. White men - Asian women, Latino men - white women couples are the most common


They also have the highest rates of satan worshippers per capita


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Jun 18, 2022)

Patient A said:


> California is a globohomo central state.
> 
> If you said you saw white women getting fucked by dogs in public parks while niggers watched smoking weed and cheering I wouldn’t be surprised
> 
> American collapse is imminent


If America collapses even slightly the world will blow up. I’m this era of globalization and interconnectivity every Economy is tied to the dollar


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Jun 18, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Not surprising. California probably has the most interracial couples per capita on Earth. White men - Asian women, Latino men - white women couples are the most common


The most common interracial is white men asian women and white men latina women


----------



## Ken (Jun 18, 2022)

I remember the most attractive blonde Stacey in my highschool lost her virginity to an ugly NT mexican manlet.

Just be NT is legit. I see couples like this everytime I go outside. These guys arent rich either.


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## VedicAryan33 (Jun 18, 2022)

Patient A said:


> They also have the highest rates of satan worshippers per capita


Been in psl since the pua hate days nigger


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jun 18, 2022)

HOLY SHIT NGIGA HES LUCKY AF ID BE SLIDIN MY DICK BETWEN THEM VOLUMPTIOUS BOOTY CHEEKS AND SWEET PUSSY LIPS WTF HOW SHE MUT NOT LOVE HIM


----------



## fogdart (Jun 18, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


Another day another reason why PSL theories are dead. Just be her type theory and be a gymcel theory are the only legit theories left.

@whiteissuperior @Biggdink @ForeverRecession


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jun 18, 2022)

psl copes on ventilator once again


----------



## Deleted member 16833 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tf is that haircut


----------



## Jamesothy (Jun 18, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


Lol, dude seems to be suspicious that you're taking pics of his girl.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 18, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


Poor girl. Let us all have a moment of silence.


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 18, 2022)

how is this possible man?


----------



## Detona (Jun 18, 2022)

And not one white girl was photographed that day.

That's an Armenian male + Mexican female couple.

Shit thread, kill yourself.


----------



## Jamesothy (Jun 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> And not one white girl was photographed that day.
> 
> 
> Shit thread, kill yourself.


You better be quiet. And f*ck the vax. I ain't getting a vax or wearing a fckn mask.


----------



## traveler (Jun 18, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> View attachment 1738439


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 18, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> how is this possible man?


close siblings that's been through so much.


----------



## hirochan (Jun 18, 2022)

Whites foids are mentally ill. I've seen half breed and i don't mean attractive one, literally utter fucking subhuman face half breed (who was at least tall) with decent mid white foid (who could have done way better). These foids create some delusional fantasy in their mind trying to be different from other basic foids in order to satiate their narcissism. Similar thing with chads who go for subhuman noodlewhore. I don't know, whites are just mentally ill in general or gullible. They've reached peak of human hierarchy so they try to do something different just because they are bored or sometime unironically get duped by media in perusing some retarded post modern liberalist bullshit. I've literally encounter dumb cuck who is raising tyrones bastard or even adopted african kids. The western whites are sometime ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 20131 (Jun 18, 2022)

trifeelium monoxide

but srsly, walmart is such a fucking dogshit store. Why would you shop there? literal degenerate tier. Glad u saw that shit but jesus CHRIST shop better my man.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jun 18, 2022)

Pinhead Returns said:


> trifeelium monoxide
> 
> but srsly, walmart is such a fucking dogshit store. Why would you shop there? literal degenerate tier. Glad u saw that shit but jesus CHRIST shop better my man.


he is getting shit on because of walmart, planet fitness and so on

like wtf, is this some western shit to pick on people that just go shoppinng/to some gym? same goes for not having a fucking iphone

like why does it even matter where does one get his groceries from


----------



## Deleted member 20131 (Jun 18, 2022)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> he is getting shit on because of walmart, planet fitness and so on
> 
> like wtf, is this some western shit to pick on people that just go shoppinng/to some gym? same goes for not having a fucking iphone
> 
> like why does it even matter where does one get his groceries from



because nutrient quality largely affects aging trajectory and quality of life

walmart is legit dogshit, filled with absolute garbage, even the organic stuff is dogshit

Idc where he goes to the gym or what phone he has, food >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

literal poison, what the fuck is OP doing. Jesus christ.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jun 18, 2022)

Pinhead Returns said:


> because nutrient quality largely affects aging trajectory and quality of life
> 
> walmart is legit dogshit, filled with absolute garbage, even the organic stuff is dogshit
> 
> ...


okay, yeah, when you explained it does make more sense, but I still don't get the phone and planet fitness, as if people just want to nit-pick irrelevant things as they can't really do that with his looks

and he seems to be moneymaxed, so buying higher quality food shouldn't be a problem for him


----------



## Deleted member 20131 (Jun 18, 2022)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> okay, yeah, when you explained it does more sense, but I still don't get the phone and planet fitness, as if people just want to nit-pick irrelevant things as they can't really do that with his looks
> 
> and he seems to be moneymaxed, so buying higher quality food shouldn't be a problem for him



I mean I maybe would nitpick but I've never been inside a planet fitness. Most gyms suck in the sense they're indoors, artificial crappy blue lighting, lots of girls in tight clothing, overused equipment / lack of good equipment 

Phone is the same, depends what ur looking for. Androids are very customizable and mog iphone but normies do judge for that. Idc personally.

And ye, food literally builds ur systems thru minerals triggering enzyme pathways which are what create the chemical reactions in our bodies to regulate the systems. Food is the only thing i'd have a srs issue with here, absolutely senseless. Quality food should be at the top of everyones goal list along with good sleep.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jun 18, 2022)

Pinhead Returns said:


> I mean I maybe would nitpick but I've never been inside a planet fitness. Most gyms suck in the sense they're indoors, artificial crappy blue lighting, lots of girls in tight clothing, overused equipment / lack of good equipment
> 
> Phone is the same, depends what ur looking for. Androids are very customizable and mog iphone but normies do judge for that. Idc personally.
> 
> And ye, food literally builds ur systems thru minerals triggering enzyme pathways which are what create the chemical reactions in our bodies to regulate the systems. Food is the only thing i'd have a srs issue with here, absolutely senseless. Quality food should be at the top of everyones goal list along with good sleep.


yeah I don't care about this stuff in gym tbh, for me accesability is the king, what good for me is a great gym when it's more than 30 minutes away from me and as a result I don't work out as often or it's too time consuming when including time spent travelling

otherwise I agree 100%


----------



## the BULL (Jun 18, 2022)

i only see 2 looksmatched subhumans. your meds OP , don't forget them


----------



## Pendejo (Jun 18, 2022)

Pinhead Returns said:


> trifeelium monoxide
> 
> but srsly, walmart is such a fucking dogshit store. Why would you shop there? literal degenerate tier. Glad u saw that shit but jesus CHRIST shop better my man.


He was finessing them 🥷


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 18, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Another day another reason why PSL theories are dead. Just be her type theory and be a gymcel theory are the only legit theories left.
> 
> @whiteissuperior @Biggdink @ForeverRecession


Cope 

Just be Edgar theory has never failed @luljankybo


----------



## Johanjohan (Jun 18, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


imagine rotting for years to looksmax just for a psl3 to fuck hotter girls than you

brutal man… welcome to reality tho


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Jun 18, 2022)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> psl copes on ventilator once again



I'll revive the megathread shortly.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jun 18, 2022)

Chadriguez mogger


----------



## luljankybo (Jun 18, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Cope
> 
> Just be Edgar theory has never failed @luljankybo


its killing me day by day


----------



## TITUS (Jun 18, 2022)

Women got broken during the pandemic and they are craving relations/cock, every women in my town is getting into relationships.
All of them under 18 are mentally ill too.


----------



## Deleted member 19191 (Jun 18, 2022)

@Amnesia do you do cold approaches when you are out?


----------



## ralphwilsin (Jun 18, 2022)

Short king summer bro 😎💯


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 18, 2022)

theAutistcel said:


> @Amnesia do you do cold approaches when you are out?


no. The last time I did was at that Walmart

I approached got a girls number and within a day of texting she asked for my IG

so I just stopped talking to her



The clubn I work at I GET approached a lot so I'll get girls numbers or snaps from that and bang or just bang the same night they start flirting with me. But that's diff than cold DAY appraoching which has far less success for anyone prob


----------



## Deleted member 19191 (Jun 18, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no. The last time I did was at that Walmart
> 
> I approached got a girls number and within a day of texting she asked for my IG
> 
> ...


That’s a good point. the most amount of success you will get nowadays is from girls approaching first. Have you thought about Instagrammaxing?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 18, 2022)

theAutistcel said:


> That’s a good point. the most amount of success you will get nowadays is from girls approaching first. Have you thought about Instagrammaxing?


i did and i suck at it, it was a failo for me more than a halo










This IG stuff is NOT working out for me


This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 19191 (Jun 18, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i did and i suck at it, it was a failo for me more than a halo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read your thread. Yeah you probably triggered the catfish alert in her brain you would have to put in a lot of work going out with friends taking photos out in pubic with you doing exciting things and post on your story constantly. Then until your Instagram is built up don’t tell girl about your Instagram. I have two posts on my Instagram jfl it’s a waist of time unless you are ok with being a consistent poster. If you still want to do it It’s fake it until you make it that’s for everyone on social media.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 18, 2022)

VedicAryan33 said:


> I have yet too see a high IQ blackpiller, they misinterpret data and apply certain observed tendency's in intersexual selection to an entire population and purport it as 'scientific' and call examples of ugly males with women, 'exceptions', despite the principle of *Falsifiability*, in which if we cannot verify that every couple is hypergamous, we simply point out an example where a couple isn't. This is why the blackpill is utterly stupid, its only an observed tendency for women to prefer taller and good looking males, not an axiom.


I'd say looks are still the most important factor in dating, followed by social status/social skills. The third most important is creating opportunities. If you have more opportunities to meet girls, you're more likely to get a gf than someone who rots in his basement and never meets anyone. 

Why do some people say looks are everything? Because the two things I mentioned apart from looks are heavily influenced by your looks, although different kind of looks matter here (male gaze instead of female gaze). So if you're a loud mexican with a big jaw and big wrists, it doesnt matter that you're short or don't have amazing foreward growth, eye area etc. Other men in your social circles respect you and you gain social status. With your friends you can meet girls -> Chances are, you get an attractive girlfriend. Which is why gym maxing for example might not get you laid directly, however indirectly it can still benefit you.

Because people treat you based on your facial features, looks do influence your personality. I'd say for everything in life that has a social component, looks are the most important factor. They are not everything, but they make up a large portion.


----------



## Johanjohan (Jun 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


jfl psl6 chad taking pics of ugly guys with hot girls


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 19, 2022)

Pinhead Returns said:


> trifeelium monoxide
> 
> but srsly, walmart is such a fucking dogshit store. Why would you shop there? literal degenerate tier. Glad u saw that shit but jesus CHRIST shop better my man.


Walmart mogs


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jun 19, 2022)

fuck blackpill theory is slowly dying. Either that or these guys are high status/wealthy (betabuxx) or just be NT is legit.


----------



## loksr (Jun 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> There were like 4 diff couples, I couldnt believe it. So I took a pic one just the last one I saw as I was leaving cause it was too much. This was the ugliest of all the girls I saw, but there were even blonde white girls with the same pheno as the guy in the photo below
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


that's two mexicans
over for your racial identification ability


----------



## loksr (Jun 19, 2022)

almost nobody is an incel
anyone who is an incel is incel either because they are GIGA ugly, or because they are autistic.
the blackpill has nothing to do with what subhumans/normies can't do, and everything to do with what gl men CAN do. I've been saying this for years, you retards are slow

also amnesia is a giga autist and larps nonsense stories all the time, any couple he saw is looksmatched and most likely racematched as well.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jun 19, 2022)

she doesn't look good, point of this thread?


----------



## eyes (Jun 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> (Creep pics) Just got back from Walmart, saw so many ugly short manlet mexicans with white girls​
> 
> One of the blonde girls I saw a short greasy mexican with looked legit model, prob 5'8'' skinny long blonde hair blue eyes and taller than her bf. unreal
> 
> ...


just tell them to wear _4 inch Amnesia tier_ lifts


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 20, 2022)

I say this shit all the time. i see subhuman blacks with girls. i see subhuman hispanics with girls. i see subhuman asians with cute asian girls. i see subhuman indians with girls. but I have never seen a subhuman white with an attractive girl. the only race that can be incel is whites.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 21, 2022)

baldingprettyboy said:


> He looks NT though, try taking mushrooms bro it helped me be more NT for a few weeks after


Source?


----------



## Afrikancel (Jun 26, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Ive been saying this for months was the case, retards of this forum said I am coping and making it up. Thanks for creeping so i dont have to wreck my personal ego/mindset
> 
> getting laid is so easily in 2022.


Precisely man. Just fucked a slut after talking to her for 48h


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Jun 26, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> My latino manlet amigo somehow manages to pull MTB/HTBs despite him being overweight with a maturing hairline.
> 
> NTpill
> 
> Maybe it's Oofy Doofy too



It's preference pill


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Jun 26, 2022)

They are pulling girls based off race


----------

